# Suggestions on gaming PC using existing setup



## melt (May 1, 2014)

Hello folks,

I have this old PC which is sparingly used. It was assembled appx 3-4 years back, don't remember exactly when. Anyways, it is not used much and gathering dust. I was wondering if I can use the installed components as is and by adding graphics card and other necessary components to make it into a decent gaming PC.

Currently it has installed core i3 530, 2.93 GHz processor. It also has 2 GB ddr3 Ram. Case is a iball one, don't know exact model. I can share a picture if it helps.

I cannot find out the model number of motherboard, but It says 'Intel desktop board' in the middle. If you can suggest how to figure out model number I can do it and put it up here.

Any other information that may be needed but not mentioned due to my ignorance please tell, I will look into it and post that information. 

  I need to know if above components can be used as a base and if by adding/replacing some components the setup can be turned into a decent gaming PC.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 1, 2014)

Answer these questions:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## melt (May 1, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer and what kind of applications and games will be run?
Ans: I want to play play games like AC III, IV, Watch Dogs, GTA V(if it ever makes it to the PC), GTA IV, Max Payne 3 and Hitman Absolution, Crysis I - III, Battlefield 3, 4.

2. Overall budget:
Ans: My budget is around 25K. Max up to 30k.

3. Planning to OC?
Ans: I don't want to OC my CPU but I'm looking for a "factory Overclocked" GPU.

4. Which OS am I gonna use?
Ans: Windows 8.1 64 bit

5. How much Hard Drive space is needed?
Ans: Already have 500 GB. Not required.

6. Need to buy a monitor?
Ans: Yes. The resolution should be 1920X1080 Full HD.

7. Components that I already have:
Ans: Mouse, Keyboard, speakers, i3 530 2.93 GHz processor, motherboard (refer my 1st post), 2 GB ram, iball case with PSU.

8. When am I gonna buy the System?
Ans: June 2014.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I've never build a PC before and yes, I'm going to build this one.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I'm in Delhi. Happy to buy from local store. I'll gladly buy stuff from online if the prices are cheaper.

11. Anything else?
Ans: No.


----------



## Cilus (May 1, 2014)

Your Processor is the 1st generation Core i series processor which is outdated long back and no Processor or motherboard is available for it. I think you can reuse the components like Cabinet, DVD R/W, HDD etc. However, you have to get a new PSU for sure.

FX-6300 @ 7.4K
Gigabyte GA-970-DS3P @ 5.6K
Kingston 4GB X 1 DDR3 1600MHz @ 2.6K
ANtec VP450 PSU @ 2.6K
Dell S2240L 21.5" Full HD IPS Panel display @ 8.4K
Sapphire HD 7770 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.3K (*www.snapdeal.com/product/sapphire-hd-7770-1-gb/1906167230) 

Total is around 34K. The reason of the little hhigh price is your requirement of a Full HD Display which is almost 2K pricer than a normal 1600X900 display and the choice of Graphics card. You need a HD 7770 to play games at 1080P resolution with mid settings.


----------



## melt (May 1, 2014)

Is there a better graphics card you can recommend if i dont buy dell sceeen. I have old monitor i can use on daily basis and I have a HDTV I can connect to if I want to view in high def.

Also, how much can I sell the old processor and motherboard for appx, since I will be replacing them both. 

Is cooling going to be sufficient with single cabinet fan? This is the cabinet I have 

*www.iball.co.in/Product/Class---X/280


----------



## Cilus (May 1, 2014)

You can expect around 3K from the CPU+motherboard+2GB Ram combo. And I don't think your Intex cabinet has provision for 120mm Fan which is required for proper cooling. If it has provision for 80mm fan. buy some good quality 80mm fan like this one: *theitwares.com/computer-hardware/c...s/deep-cool-xfan80l-80mm-blue-led-cooling-fan
Regarding GPU, if you are not getting the monitor then opt for Sapphire R9 270X Dual at 15.2K (*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r9-270x-2gb-ddr5-dual-x-oc.html?search=270) and Antec VP550P PSU @ 3.6K


----------



## melt (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. But I guess this defeats the purpose of what I wanted to do- using the old components and adding some to make it into a gaming PC. It doesn't make sense now.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2014)

In that case what you can do is to add HD 7770 GRaphics card and another 4GB Ram on it.


----------



## melt (May 2, 2014)

Cilus said:


> In that case what you can do is to add HD 7770 GRaphics card and another 4GB Ram on it.



How do i check if motherboard is compatible with above graphics card?

Will the addition of these 2 components help to play the above mentioned games at medium settings at least?


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2014)

All the motherboard comes with a PCI Express X16 slot can accommodate any Graphics card available today. But you should upgrade the BIOS of the Motherboard with the latest one from the manufacturer's site. To check the exact model number of the motherboard, download CPU-Z, run it and post the screenshot of the motherboard tab. You can see the name of the motherboard on that tab, so you can just post the name here too after checking it in CPU-Z.
And yes, HD 7770 will let you play the mentioned games in moderate setting @ 1080P.


----------



## melt (May 2, 2014)

Ok. Here is what it says:

Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Model: DH55PJ; AAE93812-302 
Chipset: Intel Havendale/Clarkdale Host Bridge; Rev. 02
Southbridge: Intel H55; Rev. 06

BIOS version: TCIBX10H.86A.0037.2010.0614.1712 (Please suggest how to upgrade the bios).

1. I am assuming adding the Graphics card & RAM is a Plug-and -play type. Please suggest if otherwise.
2. I am assuming I do not have to change the iBall PSU (250 Watts)? It has pre-installed 1X8cm fan, with option to add another 1X8cm fan in the side panel.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2014)

YOU MUST CHANGE THE PSU TO INSTALL A DEDICATED GRAPHICS CARD.

Your motherboard has a X16 PCI Express 2.0 expansion slot and you can plug any graphics card.

You can download the latest BIOS of the motherboard for Win 7 64 bit from here: *downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchRes...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DH55PJ

If you have different OS, just change it to your version and filter.

Regarding update, download the EXE version of the BIOS from here: *downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...OSVersion=
								
							&DownloadType=BIOS
Now run it and it will update the BIOS automatically and restart the system. Make sure, you have uninterrupted power during the whole upgrade process.


----------



## melt (May 2, 2014)

Cilus said:


> YOU MUST CHANGE THE PSU TO INSTALL A DEDICATED GRAPHICS CARD.
> 
> Your motherboard has a X16 PCI Express 2.0 expansion slot and you can plug any graphics card.
> 
> ...



Ok, I have now installed the latest BIOS of the motherboard and updated the BIOS as per the links above.
Now things I have to purchase:

1.	Sapphire HD 7770 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.3K
2.	Kingston 4GB X 1 DDR3 1600MHz @ 2.6K
3.	ANtec VP450 PSU @ 2.6K

I also want to add another 8cm fan to the side panel of the case. Can you suggest a fan for the same? Will the ANtec VP450 PSU able to handle the power from an additional fan? 

How is this one---> *www.flipkart.com/deepcool-wind-bla...f6e8-bc53-489c-b77b-02b2ae6d5de2#read-reviews


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2014)

Check my post, the post number 6. I have given you a link


----------



## melt (May 2, 2014)

Any major difference between ANtec VP450 & VP450P?

Also is the 600VA ups sufficient for backup?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

melt said:


> Any major difference between ANtec VP450 & VP450P?
> 
> Also is the 600VA ups sufficient for backup?



choose the vp450p. vp450 is old and is not recommended as vp450p is cheaper too. check snapdeal. vp450p is at 2.5k


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler



1. What is the purpose of the computer and what kind of applications and games will be run?
Ans: I want to play play games like AC III, IV, Watch Dogs, GTA V(if it  ever makes it to the PC), GTA IV, Max Payne 3 and Hitman Absolution,  Crysis I - III, Battlefield 3, 4.

2. Overall budget:
Ans: My budget is around 25K. Max up to 30k.

3. Planning to OC?
Ans: I don't want to OC my CPU but I'm looking for a "factory Overclocked" GPU.

4. Which OS am I gonna use?
Ans: Windows 8.1 64 bit

5. How much Hard Drive space is needed?
Ans: Already have 500 GB. Not required.

6. Need to buy a monitor?
Ans: Yes. The resolution should be 1920X1080 Full HD.

7. Components that I already have:
Ans: Mouse, Keyboard, speakers, i3 530 2.93 GHz processor, motherboard (refer my 1st post), 2 GB ram, iball case with PSU.

8. When am I gonna buy the System?
Ans: June 2014.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I've never build a PC before and yes, I'm going to build this one.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I'm in Delhi. Happy to buy from local store. I'll gladly buy stuff from online if the prices are cheaper.

11. Anything else?
Ans: No.



Intel Core i3 4130 -7500, 
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H -5500,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2500,
ANtec VP450 -2600,
Dell S2240L LED IPS 22" -8200,
Sapphire HD 7770 1GB -7300.
TOATL -33,600.


----------



## Cilus (May 3, 2014)

Go through the posts 1st...OP is not willing to get a completely new system anymore, he wants to upgrade over his existing system.


----------



## melt (May 3, 2014)

Guys can you please share link to online website/s for purchasing 4 GB RAM as suggested above. Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

melt said:


> Guys can you please share link to online website/s for purchasing 4 GB RAM as suggested above. Thanks.



*www.flipkart.com/kingston-hyperx-ddr3-4-gb-1-x-gb-pc-ram-khx16c9b1r-4/p/itmdnymmwagqzfnm
it should be cheaper than this locally.


----------



## melt (May 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> *www.flipkart.com/kingston-hyperx-ddr3-4-gb-1-x-gb-pc-ram-khx16c9b1r-4/p/itmdnymmwagqzfnm
> it should be cheaper than this locally.



Appx how much cheaper? 

Also what is difference between Kingston hyper x & hyper x blu?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

melt said:


> Appx how much cheaper?
> 
> Also what is difference between Kingston hyper x & hyper x blu?



the link i provided is the red one. both are same except the color difference.

- - - Updated - - -

it should be 2.6k.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 3, 2014)

even with hd 7770 at 1080p med settings games will look very bad. but for a old monitor that you mentioned you have hd7770 is good


----------



## melt (May 3, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> even with hd 7770 at 1080p med settings games will look very bad. but for a old monitor that you mentioned you have hd7770 is good



Yes that's the idea basically. I want to be able to utilize the existing system for appx 2 years, even if it means lower resolution. So 720p at medium settings will also be fine with me. I will not be using the system enough to be bothered by lack of 1080p.


----------



## HE-MAN (May 3, 2014)

then dony buy anything except hd 7770 and a 4gb ram stick and you're set


----------



## melt (May 4, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> then dony buy anything except hd 7770 and a 4gb ram stick and you're set



That's exactly what I'm gonna do 

1.	Sapphire HD 7770 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.3K
2.	Kingston 4GB X 1 DDR3 1600MHz @ 2.6K
3.	ANtec VP450 PSU @ 2.6K


----------



## melt (May 12, 2014)

melt said:


> 1.	Sapphire HD 7770 1GB GDDR5
> 2.	Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB X 1 DDR3 1600MHz
> 3.	ANtec VP450P PSU
> 4.     DEEP COOL XFAN80L 80MM Cooling Fan




Hey guys, I have ordered all the above parts and awaiting delivery.

Can anyone suggest a step-by-step method on how to proceed with the install/assembly of the above?

Also, is the 600VA UPS sufficient for backup? Currently the UPS holds fine in current setup. I usually switch off computer in 2-3 minutes.


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

Yep the 600VA UPS is fine. i use an APC 600VA. 

Also, if the UPS is old, check the battery condition.

just google on PC assembly for step by step manuals..


----------



## melt (May 16, 2014)

Hey guys, im facing a very wierd issue here.

All the items have been installed (except RAM) and PC is working fine.

Today, when i added the 4 GB RAM in empty slot, very wierd thing happened. The PC went into 'preparing automatic repair' mode, and the windows 8.1 kept on restarting in a loop. After 4-5 times looping, i heard a very loud sound from inside the PC(heart in mouth), and I immediately switched off the power supply.

I opened the cabinet, removed the 4 GB RAM, and restarted the PC. Everything is working normal.

Can you suggest what might be the issue and how to properly carry out the RAM installation.


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2014)

Remove the existing 2GB Ram and install the new 4GB Ram on the same slot and try to run the system. It might happen that one of the Ram slots went damaged. Also clean each of ram slots with a thin brush.


----------



## melt (May 16, 2014)

I removed the 2 GB RAM & install 4 GB RAM at it's slot. The computer on restarting got stuck at a screen with this message:

Intel(R) Management Engine BIOS Extension v6.1.0.0005
Copyright9C0 2003-10 Intel Corporation. All rights Reserved.

Then i replaced the 4 GB ram with existing 2 GB ram and all works fine. ALthough, the computer upon restarting detects reduction in memory.

Please suggest what might be the issue?
Is the RAM faulty, or is the RAM not supported?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

can you check the ram on another pc??


----------



## HE-MAN (May 16, 2014)

seems you got a damaged ram seek replacement


----------



## melt (May 20, 2014)

Ok, so the RAM has been returned and they will refund my money.

I still don't know what caused the issue, faulty RAM or non-compatibility of RAM.

Anyways, I will appreciate if all you good folks can suggest another RAM for me to purchase.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 20, 2014)

melt said:


> Ok, so the RAM has been returned and they will refund my money.
> 
> I still don't know what caused the issue, faulty RAM or non-compatibility of RAM.
> 
> Anyways, I will appreciate if all you good folks can suggest another RAM for me to purchase.



post a screenshot of memory tab of cpu z.


----------



## melt (May 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> post a screenshot of memory tab of cpu z.



Here it is:

View attachment 14400


----------



## Cilus (May 21, 2014)

Your ram looks  like a 1333MHz CL9 Ram.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2014)

melt said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 14400



get corsair value select 4gb 1333mhz


----------



## melt (May 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get corsair value select 4gb 1333mhz



Can u share the link to exact model? Don't wanna go through the whole buy and send back process again. Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2014)

melt said:


> Can u share the link to exact model? Don't wanna go through the whole buy and send back process again. Thanks.



*www.flipkart.com/corsair-ddr3-4-gb-1-x-gb-pc-ram-cmv4gx3m1a1333c9/p/itmd2ryp2xmmqmsy.
it should be cheaper offline. you can get kingston hyperx blu at this price.


----------



## melt (May 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> *www.flipkart.com/corsair-ddr3-4-gb-1-x-gb-pc-ram-cmv4gx3m1a1333c9/p/itmd2ryp2xmmqmsy.
> it should be cheaper offline. you can get kingston hyperx blu at this price.



It seems rather costly considering we can buy kingston hyperx blu at this price.

Do I have any other options other than corsair value select 4gb 1333mhz?


----------

